# Pirates of Lost Treasure Mardi Gras Ball on January 26, 2013



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ahoy! You are invited to join the Pirates of Lost Treasure at their 2013 Mardi Gras Ball, on Saturday January 26, 2013 at the Pensacola Beach Hilton. Tickets are $55/person, $100/couple. Ticket prices at the door will be $60.00 each. Discounted room rates at the Hilton (916-2999 code PLT). Room rates good through 01/16/2012. Call Cinnamon Swift at 615-448-5094 or call Angie (704) 751-7038.
*Traditional Hawaiin greeting at the door....Full Service Luau with authentic Hawaiin dishes and deserts







.....Huge surprises on the entertainment(I was sworn to secrecy but it's gonna be good hehe)....Jay Williams Band...cash bar all night- beer/wine/mixed drinks.....door prizes too!! 


These are some great people to throw a party with. If you are up for the ball scene come out and join them







I know I wouldn't miss it because this is just too good to pass up


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll be there, gonna grab my tickets from Ben O tonight...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Always wanted to attend this one, however, I have a conflict this year, Mall Ball is the same night. Already have my table there.*


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it a formal ball or do you dress hawaiian?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Angie is wearing her ball gown and I'm wearing a Sport coat & Tie.

Formal / Semi Formal


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

not gonna make it this year. have fun Bobby & Angie and get some pictures...

Cinnamon and her committee have put a lot of work into this and it's always a good time partying with the Pirates...


----------

